
It’s Okay to Store Data in Apache Kafka's distributed log - Confiks
https://confluent.io/blog/okay-store-data-apache-kafka/
======
Confiks
Is there anyone here running Kafka in production as primary data store for an
web application backend? Did you write a very custom integration (or indeed a
ES architecture), or did it just fit into existing (MVC) frameworks?

I appreciated the mid-article note that "treating Kafka as a primary store
does mean raising the bar for how you run it". Databases and filesystems are
silently scary.

------
Confiks
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15258547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15258547)

I have nothing to do with Confluence or Kafka, but I really hoped there would
be some more discussion then. Therefore the repost.

